# Benchmade Gordo Cigar Review - Good Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good cigar for the price. So far I have had 3 of these and I havent been disappointed with the flavor. Due to these cigars being "scraps" from the ...

Read the full review here: Benchmade Gordo Cigar Review - Good Cigar


----------

